# how's my siggie size



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I didn't know if it's still too big?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Nope perfect! 

EDIT: sorry, for some reason, the moving pic did not come up on my comp. then.....so I guess it's not so perfect, the picture is fine though


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I think it's too much, and over the limit, when you combine all that's going on.

The pic is perfect, but when you add the extra "flash", it's too much, too big.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

If the flashing words were smaller, it would be perfect! Your picture part of the siggy is so good!  Did you make it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

I think the images individually look really nice and well constructed but collectively the signature looks really big. It takes up more than half my screen. But I really like smaller sigs rather than bigger ones but that's my own personal preference. I really like the Tobey and Mommy one and the one with Tobey with his age.


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I think you did a good job. I need someone to help me shrink my sig photos.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Joe has, very politely, asked our members to abide by the siggie rule, over, and over again.

Here are the guidelines:

know we all love each others signatures and I encourage everyone to have one but i have been paying more attention to them and asking some to change them or i have changed them as some are getting very big. I do not want to put ALOT of limits on them but some are very large and for people who have lower resolution screens they may even have to scroll left to right to read a post.



SO! please try to follow these guidelines , and for now these are just that, guidelines



1. try to keep sig pics to 600 pixels wide or less (all pics combined)

2. try to keep sig pics to 300 pixels tall or less (all pics combined)

3. try to limit your sig to 3 pics max

4. try to limit your tickers to 2 or less (maybe 3 if you dont have large pics)

5. animated sig pics are ok but please try to reduce them so they load fast

6. try to keep it at 1 animated pic per sig

7. no links to your store unless you are a paid vendor

8. _please only use font size 4 or below in additional text


<span style="font-family:Arial">Joe has asked, politely, several times. Here's the link: </span>
_http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...signature+sizes


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The flashing name is to much.I would just have the picture .


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree - the flashy part should go. The remainder, I think, still might be too large. But, the flashy part is really big.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Alexmom @ Jul 15 2009, 01:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805458


> I need someone to help me shrink my sig photos.[/B]


Here you go.......


[attachment=55003:Alex.jpg]


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I know you're pretty "sensitive" so try not to get too upset, but I think the blingy needs to go. Its just too distracting. You have 2 of them too. Save the blingies for Facebook or MySpace.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think your siggy is beautiful, but it does need to be toned down just a bit.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent you a shrunken version of your bling name and if you move you corporal punishment next to you picture cube it would be a little better.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

We already know you are his mommy so I think the blinking ones should go. Just my opinion though. You just have too much. Put one in once in a while when you post only. Or use the blinking Toby's Mommy a lot smaller and use only when answering post.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 15 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805433


> If the flashing words were smaller, it would be perfect! Your picture part of the siggy is so good!  Did you make it?[/B]


I made each one except the ticker and the spring text


QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jul 15 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805535


> I know you're pretty "sensitive" so try not to get too upset, but I think the blingy needs to go. Its just too distracting. You have 2 of them too. Save the blingies for Facebook or MySpace. [/B]


"I know you're pretty 'sensitive'" OK, that is why I get sensitive. Don't mock me. Even if you don't mean to. 

The blinkie for the corporal punishment I would like to keep because I promised I would help raise awareness about it and it's very important to me. The animated picture is like one's I've seen in other member's siggies.

I switched some things around. Is it better?


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 15 2009, 10:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805580


> We already know you are his mommy so I think the blinking ones should go. Just my opinion though. You just have too much. Put one in once in a while when you post only. Or use the blinking Toby's Mommy a lot smaller and use only when answering post.[/B]


That makes sense, but I just got that idea from another member.

I will change it though


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's too wide....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 15 2009, 07:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805582


> QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 15 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805433





> If the flashing words were smaller, it would be perfect! Your picture part of the siggy is so good!  Did you make it?[/B]


I made each one except the ticker and the spring text


QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Jul 15 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805535


> I know you're pretty "sensitive" so try not to get too upset, but I think the blingy needs to go. Its just too distracting. You have 2 of them too. Save the blingies for Facebook or MySpace. [/B]


"I know you're pretty 'sensitive'" OK, that is why I get sensitive. Don't mock me. Even if you don't mean to. 

The blinkie for the corporal punishment I would like to keep because I promised I would help raise awareness about it and it's very important to me. The animated picture is like one's I've seen in other member's siggies.

I switched some things around. Is it better?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, kind of rude. I can say without a doubt that Becky was NOT mocking you. She was trying to be diplomatic in telling you that the blingie was too big. You asked for opinions then get touchy (yes I said touchy and I mean touchy) when someone gives their opinion in manner that was trying to be sensitive to your feelings. I was going to tell you yesterday that the blingie 'toby's mom' was way too big but didn't know how to phrase it without coming off rude. Becky did a much better job of it. And what does she get for her trouble? Rudeness.



And I agree with Mandy, It's too wide right now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The siggy size should be no more than 300 tall by 600 wide. If yours is bigger than that then it is too big.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 15 2009, 10:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805650


> The siggy size should be no more than *300 tall by 600 wide.* If yours is bigger than that then it is too big.[/B]


Yours is around 275 tall and 790 wide.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.

Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668


> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Sorry, But I agree with Sassy's mommy this is a doggie forum. and I thought we were only supposed to have only one flashing picture. I may be wrong though. Maybe you should ask, or look at Joe's post.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668


> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Agreed, the corporal punishment tag isn't the most appropriate for this forum, never mind that it's what is stretching your sig out. If you didn't have all the other stuff, I could see leaving it, if you felt that strongly about it . But with the other items you have in your sig, I find it unnecessary. You can raise awareness about it elsewhere, in a more appropriate setting.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668


> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


I agree, though it's a great message, it doesn't fit in with the scheme of things. I seems to have been just thrown in, however, maybe you could make it part of one of your siggy pictures if you really want it in your siggy.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 01:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668


> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]



I could not agree more. Thanks for saying what I've been thinking, and I only mean that in the nicest sort of way. :biggrin:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok here comes the odd ball. On the corporal punishment thing yes it has nothing to do with a dog forum but it is something she believes strongly in it seems. I remember when I first joined SM this member caught my attention. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=511 I don't know her from Adam but do you know why because of her link at the bottom of her post. I love children and would of had half a dozen if things would have worked out that way. 

I say as long as it's not in bad taste, vulgar or against the law what ever floats her boat. It something she obviously believes in. So Tobey's Mom see if someone can make you a new siggy with everything you like incorporated in there but still meets the dimensions. I know there are a lot of good folks that make great siggy's.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Why not remove your corporal tag and start a new thread about that topic in anything goes discussing the pros and cons of 
it all and your viewpoint and stand? This way you do more good than just a little blinkie I believe, and your
sig will fall more in line with the rules. Just a suggestion........don't get ya B's in a U as my grandmama used
to say. LOL!


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

Several people have quotes they like in their signature that are not flashing which makes it much easier on the eyes to skip past if one chooses to. I don't think the problem is what the blinkie says but that you have two animations/blinkies in your sig.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I think whatever you believe in you can put in your siggy and no-one has the right to tell you different.
Should you follow the guidelines Joe has set, yes, but personally I don't think it is anyone's business what you choose to have in your siggy as long as it is not offensive. JMO of course


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't object to it at all, but if we're only allowed one animation then two is a bit more, no?

I was just making a suggestion and possibly have her achieve something for her cause.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I just want to add that you don't need to put all of the images up at once...a lot of us (myself included) change our siggies every couple of months by rotating them. That way you don't have to worry about the guidelines as much and everyone can see the different ones still. Just a thought.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 15 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805767


> I don't object to it at all, but if we're only allowed one animation then two is a bit more, no?
> 
> I was just making a suggestion and possibly have her achieve something for her cause.[/B]


My post was not directed toward you or anyone for that matter . I just feel people can express themselves however they want to, as long as it is not offensive.
To start a thread on corporal punishment would be in (my eyes) not a good thing, causes conflict and I am so done with drama. :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i wish you all the luck in the world stopping corporol punishment in schools or any were ..
may a nother time or place ? :hiding:


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow, rough crowd. I make it easier on myself and my computer by just turning off all the signatures, etc.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668


> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Remember when I made a post asking if I could add a siggie that doesn't have anything to do with dogs but is important to me? Well, that's it. I was asked to raise awareness wherever I could, so I am.


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 15 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805671


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668





> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting 
Sorry, But I agree with Sassy's mommy this is a doggie forum. and I thought we were only supposed to have only one flashing picture. I may be wrong though. Maybe you should ask, or look at Joe's post.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting a child, IMO, is wrong, no matter what.

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 15 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805675


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668





> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Agreed, the corporal punishment tag isn't the most appropriate for this forum, never mind that it's what is stretching your sig out. If you didn't have all the other stuff, I could see leaving it, if you felt that strongly about it . But with the other items you have in your sig, I find it unnecessary. You can raise awareness about it elsewhere, in a more appropriate setting.
[/B][/QUOTE]

again, And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting a child, IMO, is wrong, no matter what.


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 15 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805703


> Ok here comes the odd ball. On the corporal punishment thing yes it has nothing to do with a dog forum but it is something she believes strongly in it seems. I remember when I first joined SM this member caught my attention. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=511 I don't know her from Adam but do you know why because of her link at the bottom of her post. I love children and would of had half a dozen if things would have worked out that way.
> 
> I say as long as it's not in bad taste, vulgar or against the law what ever floats her boat. It something she obviously believes in. So Tobey's Mom see if someone can make you a new siggy with everything you like incorporated in there but still meets the dimensions. I know there are a lot of good folks that make great siggy's.[/B]


Thank you!


QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 15 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805719


> Several people have quotes they like in their signature that are not flashing which makes it much easier on the eyes to skip past if one chooses to. I don't think the problem is what the blinkie says but that you have two animations/blinkies in your sig.[/B]


I will make quotes.


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 15 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805758


> I think whatever you believe in you can put in your siggy and no-one has the right to tell you different.
> Should you follow the guidelines Joe has set, yes, but personally I don't think it is anyone's business what you choose to have in your siggy as long as it is not offensive. JMO of course [/B]


Thank you.

QUOTE


> Wow, kind of rude. I can say without a doubt that Becky was NOT mocking you. She was trying to be diplomatic in telling you that the blingie was too big. You asked for opinions then get touchy (yes I said touchy and I mean touchy) when someone gives their opinion in manner that was trying to be sensitive to your feelings. I was going to tell you yesterday that the blingie 'toby's mom' was way too big but didn't know how to phrase it without coming off rude. Becky did a much better job of it. And what does she get for her trouble? Rudeness[/B]



And guys, about the whole sensative topic, I do have depression, so yea, I'm sensitive. Don't condemn me for it. If I make a mistake in feeling somebody is mocking me, then THAT person should tell me what she meant. Not another member telling me I was rude. I was rude because I thought she was rude in a passive aggressive sort of way.

And there are other ways to tell me nicely. It isn't hard.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jul 15 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805856


> Wow, rough crowd. I make it easier on myself and my computer by just turning off all the signatures, etc.[/B]


Aren't they though?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 15 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805857


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668





> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Remember when I made a post asking if I could add a siggie that doesn't have anything to do with dogs but is important to me? Well, that's it. I was asked to raise awareness wherever I could, so I am.


QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 15 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805671


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668





> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting 
Sorry, But I agree with Sassy's mommy this is a doggie forum. and I thought we were only supposed to have only one flashing picture. I may be wrong though. Maybe you should ask, or look at Joe's post.
[/B][/QUOTE]

And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting a child, IMO, is wrong, no matter what.

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 15 2009, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805675


> QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Jul 15 2009, 11:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805668





> What if you only had the siggy with Tobey's picture (with your picture) or the rotating one? One or the other but not both.
> 
> Ummmmm, the corporal punishment thingy probably does not belong on a doggie forum (JMHO). I am not sure where you went to school, but where I live the problem in the schools is lack of discipline.[/B]


Agreed, the corporal punishment tag isn't the most appropriate for this forum, never mind that it's what is stretching your sig out. If you didn't have all the other stuff, I could see leaving it, if you felt that strongly about it . But with the other items you have in your sig, I find it unnecessary. You can raise awareness about it elsewhere, in a more appropriate setting.
[/B][/QUOTE]

again, And there wasn't corporal punishment in my school, but regardless of the lack of disciplin, hitting a child, IMO, is wrong, no matter what.


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 15 2009, 03:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805703


> Ok here comes the odd ball. On the corporal punishment thing yes it has nothing to do with a dog forum but it is something she believes strongly in it seems. I remember when I first joined SM this member caught my attention. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showuser=511 I don't know her from Adam but do you know why because of her link at the bottom of her post. I love children and would of had half a dozen if things would have worked out that way.
> 
> I say as long as it's not in bad taste, vulgar or against the law what ever floats her boat. It something she obviously believes in. So Tobey's Mom see if someone can make you a new siggy with everything you like incorporated in there but still meets the dimensions. I know there are a lot of good folks that make great siggy's.[/B]


Thank you!


QUOTE (littlemissy @ Jul 15 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805719


> Several people have quotes they like in their signature that are not flashing which makes it much easier on the eyes to skip past if one chooses to. I don't think the problem is what the blinkie says but that you have two animations/blinkies in your sig.[/B]


I will make quotes.


QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 15 2009, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805758


> I think whatever you believe in you can put in your siggy and no-one has the right to tell you different.
> Should you follow the guidelines Joe has set, yes, but personally I don't think it is anyone's business what you choose to have in your siggy as long as it is not offensive. JMO of course [/B]


Thank you.

QUOTE


> Wow, kind of rude. I can say without a doubt that Becky was NOT mocking you. She was trying to be diplomatic in telling you that the blingie was too big. You asked for opinions then get touchy (yes I said touchy and I mean touchy) when someone gives their opinion in manner that was trying to be sensitive to your feelings. I was going to tell you yesterday that the blingie 'toby's mom' was way too big but didn't know how to phrase it without coming off rude. Becky did a much better job of it. And what does she get for her trouble? Rudeness[/B]



And guys, about the whole sensative topic, I do have depression, so yea, I'm sensitive. Don't condemn me for it. If I make a mistake in feeling somebody is mocking me, then THAT person should tell me what she meant. Not another member telling me I was rude. I was rude because I thought she was rude in a passive aggressive sort of way.

And there are other ways to tell me nicely. It isn't hard.
[/B][/QUOTE]
 I am sorry about your depression, that is not an easy thing to go through. Don't change, being sensitive, it's a great quality and something everyone should have a bit of.. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 15 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805805


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 15 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805767





> I don't object to it at all, but if we're only allowed one animation then two is a bit more, no?
> 
> I was just making a suggestion and possibly have her achieve something for her cause.[/B]


My post was not directed toward you or anyone for that matter . I just feel people can express themselves however they want to, as long as it is not offensive.
To start a thread on corporal punishment would be in (my eyes) not a good thing, causes conflict and I am so done with drama. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, Andrea...that post of mine wasn't directed to you or anyone else or I would have copied like this one.
I was merely making a statement. As for a discussion...we grown ups can handle a civil discussion without drama


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was not agreeing with corporal punishment, I too think it is wrong to hit a child or anyone else. What I was saying is that there is absolutely no discipline in the schools today. They don't even put them in time out, or call the parents....the kids just do as they please. Teachers have a tough job these days. But, that isn't what this thread is about.

:back2topic: I am sure someone can make you a new siggy and incorporate your corporal punishment thingy as one of the slides. I think you should stand up for what you believe.

P.S. your siggy looks great now....much better. :aktion033: 

I am sorry that you suffer from depression. :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805858


> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jul 15 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805856





> Wow, rough crowd. I make it easier on myself and my computer by just turning off all the signatures, etc.[/B]


Aren't they though?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's not always rough. 

And btw, your sig now looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 15 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805883


> QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 15 2009, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805805





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 15 2009, 05:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805767





> I don't object to it at all, but if we're only allowed one animation then two is a bit more, no?
> 
> I was just making a suggestion and possibly have her achieve something for her cause.[/B]


My post was not directed toward you or anyone for that matter . I just feel people can express themselves however they want to, as long as it is not offensive.
To start a thread on corporal punishment would be in (my eyes) not a good thing, causes conflict and I am so done with drama. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gosh, Andrea...that post of mine wasn't directed to you or anyone else or I would have copied like this one.
I was merely making a statement. As for a discussion...we grown ups can handle a civil discussion without drama 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes I am sure you grown ups can handle it :biggrin:


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE


> I am sorry about your depression, that is not an easy thing to go through. Don't change, being sensitive, it's a great quality and something everyone should have a bit of. :grouphug:[/B]


thanks



QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 15 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805892


> QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 15 2009, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805858





> QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jul 15 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805856





> Wow, rough crowd. I make it easier on myself and my computer by just turning off all the signatures, etc.[/B]


Aren't they though?
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's not always rough. 

And btw, your sig now looks great! :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]

cool


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Your siggy looks very nice now. Personally, I think your corporal punishment statement stands out even more now & looks classy. :thmbup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jul 15 2009, 11:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805915


> Your siggy looks very nice now. Personally, I think your corporal punishment statement stands out even more now & looks classy. :thmbup:[/B]


Me too..............a much cleaner, nicer look. Good job!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

great! Thanks and sorry for being "sensitive" and taking it out on you guys. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, your siggy looks great now...and even though the corporal punishment text is small, it really does stand out more than before b/c there aren't so many things going on in your siggy.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice siggy, it's perfect now! :biggrin: I wish I had the talent to do mine! :brownbag:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Your new sig looks great!! :thumbsup: Awesome job.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: Your new and improved siggy looks great....


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jul 16 2009, 12:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805933


> Nice siggy, it's perfect now! :biggrin: I wish I had the talent to do mine! :brownbag:[/B]


Maybe I could help?




And thanks everyone


----------

